# Who is your favorite Super Smash Bros.: Brawl Character?



## Browder (Jun 19, 2010)

This would have a poll but there are just too many. Yes you must pick one. Yes my heart is crying too.

Lucas. Yes, Lucas. Go ahead, throw food at me.


----------



## Luca (Jun 19, 2010)

I can kick some ass with Lucario. But sometimes I play as Captain Falcon.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 19, 2010)

Fox is my main, followed by Wolf, then Sheik. Furries and ninjas. Yeah.

I also enjoy playing as Marth, Link, Toon Link, Pit, Zelda, Pikachu, Zero Suit Samus, Diddy Kong, Lucas, and Sonic.


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 19, 2010)

Olimar <3


----------



## Alaskan Wolf (Jun 19, 2010)

I main wolf, perfect blend of speed and power.


Which is to say, hes too fast for how powerful he is, and I LOVE IT!


----------



## Icky (Jun 19, 2010)

Alaskan Wolf said:


> I main wolf, perfect blend of speed and power.
> 
> 
> Which is to say, hes too fast for how powerful he is, and I LOVE IT!


 
You're just saying that because you masturbate to his penis.


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 19, 2010)

Icky said:


> You're just saying that because you masturbate to his penis.


 
If that was what we were basing these on Falco would be my favourite

\Falco is my favourite :3c


----------



## Syradact (Jun 19, 2010)

In Brawl I tend to mainly play King Dedede. I like his powerful hammer attacks and big gay dance.

In melee, I played Bowser. Strong but slow attacks. In original Smash for N64 I played Luigi and his uppercut was kickass.


----------



## Browder (Jun 19, 2010)

Icky said:


> You're just saying that because you masturbate to his penis.


 Stoppit.


Dyluck said:


> If that was what we were basing these on Falco would be my favourite
> 
> \Falco is my favourite :3c


 NO.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jun 19, 2010)

Yoshi.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 19, 2010)

Icky said:


> You're just saying that because you masturbate to his penis.


Why else would I main Fox and Wolf?


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 19, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Why else would I main Fox and Wolf?


 
Well, they're still top tier characters :T


----------



## Aden (Jun 19, 2010)

My main character is Fox. Cliche, I know, but his playing style is perfect.


----------



## Icky (Jun 19, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> If that was what we were basing these on Falco would be my favourite
> 
> \Falco is my favourite :3c


I always thought he was just a rip-off of Fox.

(still the coolest)


----------



## Atrak (Jun 19, 2010)

It's been so long since I've played that game that I've forgotten who it was.


----------



## kyle19 (Jun 19, 2010)

Lucario is my favorite.


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 19, 2010)

Icky said:


> I always thought he was just a rip-off of Fox.
> 
> (still the coolest)


 
He was in Melee.  He's a lot more unique in Brawl.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 19, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Well, they're still top tier characters :T


Fox is middle tier, and above Wolf. Falco's top tier. Well, the tier below Meta Knight tier anyway.


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 19, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Fox is middle tier, and above Wolf. Falco's top tier. Well, the tier below Meta Knight tier anyway.


 
That's hard to believe considering how broken Wolf is.


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 19, 2010)

Not like tiers matter for shit anyways lol :V


----------



## Karimah (Jun 19, 2010)

Pit â™¥


----------



## Atrak (Jun 19, 2010)

Karimah said:


> Pit â™¥



I think that was who my last favorite one was.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 19, 2010)

King Dedede up in this bitch.


----------



## Alstor (Jun 19, 2010)

"Come on! Step it up!"

Sonic (Despite all of his moves are the same) and Meta Knight.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 19, 2010)

Pit for Defensive play, Wolf for Offensive (I know he's a clone, but screw Fox), Metaknight for Speed, Toon Link for Balanced.

That or Random for teh lulz.


----------



## Point_Blank (Jun 19, 2010)

Falco.
I love his throwy electro shield thingy.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 19, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> That's hard to believe considering how broken Wolf is.


Wolf does not have chaingrabs. Falco does. Fox gets chaingrabbed easily. 



Ibuuyk said:


> screw Fox


With pleasure!


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 19, 2010)

SirRob said:


> With pleasure!


 
omurr


----------



## Bando (Jun 19, 2010)

Used to play Wolf, but I'm playing Meele more, so my main is Fox. Lolfurries, but I like his style of play.


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 19, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Wolf does not have chaingrabs. Falco does. Fox gets chaingrabbed easily.


 
Disregarding gay ass broken faggot exploit shit


----------



## Zhael (Jun 20, 2010)

Ike.


----------



## Holsety (Jun 20, 2010)

Captain Falcon, because nothing really beats winning a stock match with a reverse falcon punch.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 20, 2010)

Marth, I love the Over-B combos


----------



## Luca (Jun 20, 2010)

Ill just leave this here...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 20, 2010)

Sie Kensou.

Fuck yes.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 20, 2010)

Ice Climbers.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 20, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Ice Climbers.



I'm laughing at what you would have to choose to reach that on the chart above.

Are you a furry but for lizards? NO.

Do you suck at this game? YES.

Like, really suck, really badly? YES.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 20, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I'm laughing at what you would have to choose to reach that on the chart above.
> 
> Are you a furry but for lizards? NO.
> 
> ...


B-b-but, I *destroy* people with Ice Climbers... :<


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 20, 2010)

I enjoyed playing as Sonic when I played at a friend's house. He's pretty fun to zip around with. 

I like fast characters.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 20, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I enjoyed playing as Sonic when I played at a friend's house. He's pretty fun to zip around with.
> 
> I like fast characters.



Do you hate Mario? YES.

Are you a badass? NO.

So you don't like Mario?


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 20, 2010)

Actually, Diddy is my favourite character.  Diddy is Satan Tier.


----------



## R. Wolf (Jun 20, 2010)

Zhael said:


> Ike.



Same


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 20, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Actually, Diddy is my favourite character. Diddy is Satan Tier.



And Kensou is god tier


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 20, 2010)

Yoshi or Samus.


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 20, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> And Kensou is god tier


 
Too bad he's not in this game!

Wario is god tier for Smash Bros.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 20, 2010)

WEEGEE!


----------



## FoxBody (Jun 20, 2010)

Throwing in my vote for Ike.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 20, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> Throwing in my vote for Ike.



I used to kick ass with Ike but now I suck with him D:


----------



## SirRob (Jun 20, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Disregarding gay ass broken faggot exploit shit


Yeah like edge-hogging, am I right? :roll:


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 20, 2010)

Lucario. His wall-grab is incredibly useful, he's better looking than Mewtwo, and his final smash is awesome.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 20, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Lucario. His wall-grab is incredibly useful, he's better looking than Mewtwo, and his final smash is awesome.


Yeah, he's much murrier than Mewtwo.


----------



## Browder (Jun 20, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Lucario. His wall-grab is incredibly useful, he's better looking than Mewtwo, and his final smash is awesome.


 But he's slow. Not really a fan of slow characters that aren't flat out heavies.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 20, 2010)

I played Fox in Melee.

Just Ike and Link in Brawl.


----------



## Kobu (Jun 20, 2010)

I played Marth in Brawl and Melee.  Marth for the win.


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 20, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Yeah like edge-hogging, am I right? :roll:


 
No, that's something they purposefully programmed into the game and isn't just a result of shitty programming. >:T



Browder said:


> But he's slow. Not really a fan of slow characters that aren't flat out heavies.


 
He's a good character if you want to play really defensively with lots of grabs and slights.  He can do some really great combos, too =o

Also, THE AAAAAUUUUUURAAAAAAAA~


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 20, 2010)

Everyone should vote for weegee, his hippie circle final smash is one of the best ones in the game, who else can kill you when you are practically invicible (other than fox, falco and wolf)


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 20, 2010)

^lol playing with smash balls on


----------



## Mufasa's_Boy (Jun 20, 2010)

Link has always been my favorite character I think


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 20, 2010)

I really want to play Brawl now.

All I ever play is melee.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 20, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> ^lol playing with smash balls on



In a serious one on one match I take all items off but sometimes that gets too boring
and then I have to get high and make everyone else high as hell before I kick their asses :V


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 20, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I really want to play Brawl now.
> 
> All I ever play is melee.



I'll play Brawl with you ;3



south syde dobe said:


> In a serious one on one match I take all items off but sometimes that gets too boring
> and then I have to get high and make everyone else high as hell before I kick their asses :V


 
yesssssssssss~


----------



## Joeyyy (Jun 20, 2010)

*KING DEDEDE!!!!*


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 20, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> yesssssssssss~



Funny thing is I actually like it better without items cause those things really throw the game off, I had way too many times
where I'm going to win and OH SHI...*bomb lands right where I was attacking, ding player 2 is defeated* god that pisses me off


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 20, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> I'll play Brawl with you ;3


 Yesssssssssssssss


----------



## Kommodore (Jun 20, 2010)

ssb: Link

ssbm: Link

ssbb: Link 

Never waiver.


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 20, 2010)

I've ussually had the most luck with fox aside from speed dashing to my death. My favorite are the fireemblem characters though.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 20, 2010)

SSB: Captain Falcon, Fox

SSBM: Samus, Fox

SSBB: Meta Knight, Pit


----------



## Akro (Jun 20, 2010)

Lucario because he's a furry


----------



## Rai Toku (Jun 21, 2010)

My favorites...

Lucas, Peach, Marth, Lucario, Kirby.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 21, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> No, that's something they purposefully programmed into the game and isn't just a result of shitty programming. >:T


Lol Melee


----------



## Xenke (Jun 21, 2010)

My favorite character is that "Random" bloke.

srs tho, I like... dear god I can't remember it's been so-- ah right! 

Toon Link


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 21, 2010)

Lucario, Wolf, Toon Link and C. Falcon.

Unfortunately I have to get my Wii fixed because it's screen saver is stuck causing a perpetual dark screen.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 21, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Everyone should vote for weegee, his hippie circle final smash is one of the best ones in the game, who else can kill you when you are practically invicible (other than fox, falco and wolf)



It's best when you peform it in mid-air; dancing Luigi descends from the heavens to wreak havoc on the other players!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 21, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Too bad he's not in this game!



Well, Unlike Terry, He likes tits.


----------



## Marley (Jun 21, 2010)

Usually Yoshi or Samus, if we're actually playing and not just dicking around.


----------



## CinnamonApples (Jun 21, 2010)

I rotate between Yoshi, Pit and Toon Link.


----------



## Kamau Husky (Jun 21, 2010)

Kirby is my go to character. Half the reason is cause I love annoying the shit out of people, by dropping him on them.


----------



## The 4th gate (Jun 21, 2010)

Super smash bros. Brawl sucks!D:< Gears of war 2 is better!


----------



## Corwin Cross (Jun 21, 2010)

I use Lucas, Captain Falcon, ROB and Toon Link the most. And occasionally Fox and Wolf.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 21, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> *KING DEDEDE!!!!*


 
*Smash bros five*


----------



## Oasus (Jun 21, 2010)

Wolf O'Donnell and Lucario


----------



## SirRob (Jun 21, 2010)

The 4th gate said:


> Super smash bros. Brawl sucks!D:< Gears of war 2 is better!


First of all, you're comparing two games that couldn't be any more different.

Secondly, if you don't like it, why are you even posting in this thread?


----------



## Aurag2 (Jun 21, 2010)

KIRBY


----------



## Xenke (Jun 21, 2010)

I wanna play smash now


----------



## TheRandomGuy (Jun 22, 2010)

I rotate between Marth, Solid Snake, and Lucario.
I use Wolf pretty often, and Sonic occasionally.


----------

